# DVD-Schublade geht nicht ganz rein/raus



## Neyman (15. Januar 2004)

Als ich mal die Frontblende meines Toshiba DVD-Laufwerks (SD-M1612) abgenommen habe, habe versehentlich die Schublade etwas rausgezogen (die Schublade war vorher zu).
Zuerst ist mir das zwar nicht aufgefallen, da ich mir die Frontblende ganauer angesehen habe, doch als ich die Frontblende wieder draufgeklipst habe, konnte ging die Schublade nicht mehr ganz rein!  

Ich habe auch schon das Gehäuse des Laufwerks geöffnet, um zu sehen, woran es liegt. Ich habe allerdings nur Vermutungen: Wenn man versucht, die Schublade herauszuziehen bzw. mit Windows zu öffnen, kommt sie nicht weiter, da sie eine Erhebung hat (ca. 4x4 mm und ca 6 mm hoch). Wenn man den Resetknopf (dieses 1 mm Loch vorne am LW) betätigen möchte, blockiert es an der gleichen Stelle.

Ach so: Wenn ich die Lade so weit wie möglich (ohne Gewalt) reinschiebe, steht sie genau so weit vor, dass die Frontseite der Lade herausguckt. Von dieser Position aus kann man die Lade etwa einen guten Centimeter rausziehen.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

(Soll ich evtl. Fotos vom Laufwerksinneren posten?)

Danke im Voraus
Neyman


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (16. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich habe schon mehrfach CD- und DVD-Laufwerke geöffnet. Man kann diese in der Regel sowieso überhaupt nur öffnen, wenn man die Lade ein Stück herauszieht.
Bei mir war es aber immer so, daß sich beim Bewegen der Lade auch irgendeine Mechanik im Laufwerk selbst mitbewegt hat. Wenn man dann das Laufwerk wieder eingebaut und angeschlossen hat, musste man 1-2 mal die Lade aus- und einfahren, und die Mechanik "stimmte wieder"

In Deinem Fall kann ich mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, daß sich bei der Mechanik im Gerät selbst irgendetwas "ausgehängt" hat. Genauer kann ich Dir aber leider nicht helfen, dafür kenne ich mich zuwenig aus.


Dunsti


----------



## Erpel (16. Januar 2004)

Darf ich dazu mal ne Zwischenfrage stellen?
Nimmt ein Laufwerk Schaden, wenn man es nicht mit dem Knopf sondern durch leichten Druck auf die Schublade schließt?


----------



## Neyman (16. Januar 2004)

Ich habe es geschafft!  

Die "Erhebung der Schublade blockierte, wie bereits gesagt, den Ausfahrmechanismus des Lauswerks. Nachdem ich dies zu 100% als Grund für das "Nicht-Ausfahren" bzw. "Nicht-Einfahren" des LWs identifizieren konnte, habe ich meinen guten Freund Schlitzschraubenzieher geholt und und das weiße Kunststoffteil angehoben, um die Lade unter die Hürde hindurch zu schieben. ...und voilà: die Schublade ließ sich komplett herausziehen .
Diese Gelegenheit nutzte ich natürlich sofort, um das Innere mit einem weichen Pinsel zu entstauben.
Nach einigen Versuchen konnte ich die Lade wieder perfekt hineinschieben. ;-) 

Mal wieder ein DVD-LW gespart... *g*

Auch wenn eure Tipps mich nicht ganz weitergebracht haben, natürlich vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Neyman


----------



## Neyman (16. Januar 2004)

@Erpel:

Soweit ich das weiß, sollte es dem Laufwerk nicht schaden - zumindest nicht der optischen Einheit (Laser). Es könnte allerdings durchaus sein, dass die Schublade nach einigen Monaten etwas lockerer oder das Ein-/Ausfahren lauter wird.

In der Anleitung meines Brenners (LiteOn) steht glaube ich auch geschrieben, dass man entweder den Knopf betätigen oder die Schublade "mit leichtem Druck" schließen kann.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (17. Januar 2004)

@Erpel: Ich habe bisher eigentlich noch so gut wie nie den Knopf zum einfahren verwendet. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch nicht nötig. Man sollte nur vermeiden, die Lade mit Gewalt reinzuschieben. Immer nur nen kurzen Druck auf die Lade, bis diese sich von selbst schliesst. 


Dunsti


----------

